# Such a good boy.



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

So, even though it was muddy from all the rain we have had, I took Dakota to the local dog park to release some energy. Well after he took a mud bath, a group of about 8 people were walking around the park heading towards the exit. As they got closer to the fence for the dog area, Dakota trotted over to say hi. They all seemed very interested in him, so I walked over just to keep an eye on the situation. Well as i got closer, I realized it was a field trip of sorts for a group of special needs adults and they all liked Dakota. I didn't want to over whelm him, but I took Dakota but the collar and led him close enough to the fence and they were able to reach over and pet him on the head. I watched like a hawk for any tensing up, but none came. He was so good while they were reaching over and awkwardly petting him. After a few minutes he got bored so I didn't keep him there. They all thanked me and we went back to playing. 

Yay! I know it's not a super big brag, but considering he lunged at 2 dogs on our walk into the park, I will take what I can get.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Um, not to be a Debbie Downer, but if he lunged at two dogs on the way to the park, why did you take him to a dog park where he has the potential to meet (and lunge at) many dogs? Not attacking you, just wondering.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Good job Dakota!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I guess I should have clarified on that point. Occasionally when we first get to a dog park, he gets nervous, the hair on his neck will stand up and I wait until he calms down before taking him in. Today, on our way in, we ran into a guy with a husky, (who I found out was a bit of a bully), and a GSD. Well he was all nervous since we had just gotten out of the car and this guy was walking his dogs into the park, (there are trails throughout the park as well as a small fenced in area for dogs to play). They were walking next to us and the shepherd came over and said hi, Dakota seemed okay with it. I let them leave and made him wait until they were ahead of us a bit before continuing on. As soon as they got about 15 feet ahead of us he started pulling on the leash and barked at them. No growls, so I don't think it was aggressive but he didn't like somerthing about the situation. Either that they were leaving, he wanted to go with, or something else he wasn't pleased with. 

And regarding his anxiety with the dog parks, as soon as he calms down and I let him enter he is fine.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Only you know your dog.









Glad he did so well with the special needs group!


----------



## beeker318 (Oct 11, 2004)

Great story sunshine. I walk my dog by an activity center that serves special needs groups, mostly kids. They are usually as excited to see my dog as he is to see them. The only downside is that a lot of parents are very wary of a GSD being around their kids, which is understandable. I consider it a PR opportunity when someone asks to pet him and usually gives him a big sloppy bear hug (his favorite kind). Hard to say who enjoys it more, them or him. It's the little things in life, like getting a chance to pet a big furry dog, that can sometimes have the largest impact on one's day.


----------

